# Partner to partner ARGC



## Eggybean (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi

Does anyone have any knowledge or experience with partner to partner egg donation at ARGC. I can't seem to find info on the website and when I called to ask they were very nice but asked me to call back tomorrow.


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

I remember doing the same a while back and then someone called me back and said they di it but I wasn't convinced she was really sure and the wait was very long in any event for an initial consultation so we went elsewhere - but hopefully you will get more luck xxx


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi, we did inter-partner - not there.  But we had a similar experience when we were trying to find info out, we went to two clinics, one looked at us blankly and the other was really helpful.  As it happens, we later approached the first one again and spoke to someone who was incredibly knowledgeable and experienced in doing it that way ... turns out we'd just spoken to the wrong person.  There are lots of women around these boards who have cycled at ARGC, so perhaps speak to them, they may not be able to answer questions about inter-partner, but they'll be able to recommend someone helpful to speak to or something?

Good luck!


----------



## Eggybean (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for your response.

We jus cycled elsewhere and are quite disappointed in the dis jointed communication at the most stressful times eg 2ww and then after our BFP when we knew something wasn't right.
We want to try again but maybe somewhere else.


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

I can def reccomend the lister where we just did inter-partner if you don't have any luck with ARGC, That's where we ended up


----------



## Eggybean (Jun 10, 2015)

That's great, thanks the lister were our next consideration!


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Let us know how it goes with ARGC, I am interested to know if they do it. We did inter partner with egg Sharing to an anonymous donor , I know ARGC don't do that (that's probably why we didn't go there!) can't remember now haha


----------



## Eggybean (Jun 10, 2015)

The ARGC were very vague and non committal although lovely but I get the impression SS couples aren't the strong point ... Jus my opinion thou!


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

No that's exactly what I thought when I called them


----------

